# Name this dish



## CharlieD (May 29, 2006)

A while ago i saw Emril make fish baked in thedough, which was shaped as fish. Do you know what was the name of the dish? Or do you have a recipe or a link to the original one? Please let me know. I wanted to make it the other day, but realise that i do not know what it's called.


----------



## licia (May 29, 2006)

Isn't it called "en papilliote"?  Usually the type of fish then ".......". I"ve never made it, but I've seen several others do so.


----------



## AllenOK (May 29, 2006)

"en papilliote" means wrapped in paper, then baked, but with the paper, it's technically steamed.

"en croute" means wrapped in dough, usually a pie dough or puff pastry.


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2006)

Nope, looks like what you refer to is fish "in Parchment" paper.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2006)

CharlieD, if you go to the Food Network channel website (I think it's www.foodtv.com), you can look up Emeril's shows, which will give you the recipes.  I believe they keep quite a few month's worth of shows, & also keep a number of "classic" recipes fairly indefinitely.  You can also do a search on that site for Fish En Croute & see what comes up.


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2006)

Thanks, like I said i did not know what the name od the dish was. Food TV does have a recipe for it. It doesn't look exactly the same as one he (Emeril) made on TV, but close enough. Will be making it soon.


----------



## mish (May 29, 2006)

Hi Charlie. I remember the show. It did look delicious; and as I recall he used puff pastry (similar to a Wellington dish) and shaped the dough into separate fish shapes. He may have carved little semi-circles in the dough to look like fish scales, but don't recall for sure. Hope this is the one you're looking for:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_31631,00.html


----------



## marmalady (May 29, 2006)

Charlie, we made 'salmon en croute' lots at a catering job I had; the oh, so elegant French chef made his w/puff pastry; we would spread out the sheet of pastry, lay down a layer of a very thick veloute sauce (just like a bechemal only made with stock instead of milk, and he flavored his w/tarragon), then a layer of very well drained cooked spinach, and and then chopped cooked mushrooms.  Over that we laid the salmon fillet, and then brought up the edges of the pastry over the top of the fish and sealed it.  I'll never forget the day when he gave me the honor of making all the little pastry decorations to go on top!   The extra veloute was warmed and served over the fish after cooking.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like en croute which means  {in crust} in french


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody. 
Marmalady, let me ask you, when making the fish did you make the scales separatly and "glue" them on the top of the fish, or did you cut into the pastry to make it look like scales?


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody.
> Marmalady, let me ask you, when making the fish did you make the scales separatly and "glue" them on the top of the fish, or did you cut into the pastry to make it look like scales?


 

Charlie:

I saw Jacques Pepin do this and he just used the edge of a spoon to make rows of curved marks in the dough to look like scales.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, I think Emeril, actually, made whole bunch of round scales and put them on the top of the fish. To me it sounds like trouble in baking. The laeyer is going to be twice as sick as the rest of the "fish".  Spoon sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think Emeril, actually, made whole bunch of round scales and put them on the top of the fish. To me it sounds like trouble in baking. The laeyer is going to be twice as sick as the rest of the "fish". Spoon sounds like a good idea.


 
I agree, Charlie. Hope the link is the recipe you were referring to. That's the recipe I would use, rather than overstuffing the puff pastry and using a heavy sauce.


----------

